# Stay safe



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Clashes started in Alex


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Army tanks back at Rehab gates 

?????? ????? ??? ????? ''??????'' ????? ???? ''??? ??? ??????''


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

reported.. 7 dead and gunshots from balconies in Alex being fired into the crowds


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> reported.. 7 dead and gunshots from balconies in Alex being fired into the crowds


Fredom and justice party offices on fire in Alex ( t.v. misry)


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not sure the hashtag has made it on facebook in Egypt yet but we have hashtags ability in the States and when using the search function for #Egypt, #June28, #Alex, ect you see many personal pictures of Egypt burning and links to news articles updating about "the bloodbath being unleashed" and warnings of civil war.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Mahallah

Tamarod June 30th graphic art

Obama Supports Terroism banner in Tahrir Square

Alexandria burning

From the balcony

More Alex flames


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Storming and burning head quarter linked on facebook to twitter

Citizens injured and carrying injured

There are more pictures of people bloodied but I'm not going to post those.

Aljazeera livestream of large gathering


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Any truth to this?



> Security forces in Qalyoubiya have arrested 90 Islamists who were en route to Rabaa Al-Adaweya in Cairo to join the Pro-Morsi rally.
> 
> Four buses filled with pro-Morsi supporters were stopped at a checkpoint before security services quickly discovered that there were Molotov cocktails, make shift bombs, and other weaponry on board the buses.
> 
> ...


Egyptian Streets


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Breaking news.. American killed in Seedy Gaber Alex


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow, what were they thinking taking photos? 

Maadi quiet as usual. At least the electricity is working.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Wow, what were they thinking taking photos?
> 
> Maadi quiet as usual. At least the electricity is working.




Exactly... the poor guy has lost his life for what.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Reports say he was a 21 year old teacher/budding journalist. Tragic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh God! I'm white as a ghost. The pictures of the stabbed man are all over facebook under #Alex. They also show him being carried off.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

UPDATE 2: US citizen stabbed to death in Egypt's Alexandria They unofficially identify his name in this article.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The Obama administration on Friday warned Americans against all but essential travel to Egypt and moved to reduce the official U.S. presence in the country amid fears of widespread unrest.

US warns on Egypt travel, moves to reduce presence


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Anti-Western sentiment with angry rhetoric is one thing while murder is another.

With Egypt unrest growing, U.S. Marines placed on ready as precaution



> About 200 combat capable Marines in Sigonella, Italy, and Moron, Spain, have been told to be ready to be airborne within 60 minutes of getting orders to deploy, according to two administration officials.
> 
> The units have several V-22 tilt-rotor aircraft that would carry troops and infantry weapons to Egypt to protect the U.S. Embassy and American government personnel and citizens if violence broke out against Americans


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Ana Mubasher أنا مباشر
#BREAKING : One Reported Dead 5 Injured in #Portsaid After an Exploding Bomb #Egypt #June28 #June30

Egyptian journalist killed in butane explosion during Port Said rally


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmmm, what about all the marines who live in Maadi?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The United States has announced that non-emergency diplomatic staff at the American Embassy in Cairo can leave the country, due to the death of American citizen Victor Andrew (name unconfirmed) during a clash between supporters and opponents. The Department of State has also warned US citizens to put off any unnecessary travel to Egypt at this time due to the current unrest.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2013)

From CNN


> In the event Americans had to be evacuated from Egypt and could not get to the airport due to the unrest, there are about 2,000 additional Marines on board three Navy warships in the Red Sea, officials said.


From New York Times



> Early Saturday, officials of Kenyon College in Ohio identified the American who was killed as Andrew Pochter, 21, a Kenyon student from Chevy Chase, Md. United States Embassy officials said he died during clashes between supporters and opponents of Mr. Morsi.
> 
> Mr. Pochter was an intern at AMIDEAST a nonprofit American group engaged in international education, training and development activities in the Middle East and North Africa. The internship was not a Kenyon program, the college said on its Web site.


From the Kenyon College page.



> Andrew Pochter '15, of Chevy Chase, MD, was killed in Alexandria, Egypt yesterday during clashes between supporters and opponents of the country's president, according to a statement released by the College. He was 21. Pochter was in Egypt as an intern at AMIDEAST, an American non-profit with operations in the region.


A FB page with photo started in memorial to him. LINK


----------

